# black spots?



## bradley7779 (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy new year all!

Over the holidays my giant asian started to get some little black spots around its body ( just on its sides ), I haven't changed her diet or surroundings... is she going to be ok???  is there any treatments etc i should be trying to get hold of???


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 5, 2009)

It would be interesting to see a photo. Black spots don't usually appear on any mantises, but adults (maybe older nymphs). Is yours an adult? Typically, death follows within weeks. I'd guess this was typically a symptom associated with old age, but it might have something to do with what we feed mantises at this age (older crickets, for example). Not sure, but this is always an interesting topic to discuss. Bacterial infections are sometimes cited.

On a semi-related note, I had a ghost mantis that had a puncture wound on its thorax. The wound formed a green scab and the adult female mantis lived for an additional 3 months (just died this morning).


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 5, 2009)

This is usually the start of a bacterial enfection nicknamed black death...

But a photo would be great indeed.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2009)

Peter said:


> On a semi-related note, I had a ghost mantis that had a puncture wound on its thorax. The wound formed a green scab and the adult female mantis lived for an additional 3 months (just died this morning).


Peter, I'm interested in if you know the cause of the puncture wound. I can see clear causes for puncture wounds in adult males from attacks associated with mating. But I'm wondering otherwise how puncture wounds may happen to mantids in captivity (and how to possibly prevent if the cause is known). Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had old mantids who get spots on their abdomens.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 6, 2009)

(Katnapper- I believe the mantis may have received it during a molt. It was an open wound of some kind. It might have been misleading for me to refer to it as a puncture wound. She was actually mature when I received her, so I'm really only guessing. She could very well have had it prior to her last molt too. My only point was that a wounded mantis was able to scab over its wound and live a normal life. She mated and laid oothecae. I never thought she'd last. Most bugs can lose a leg or two or three, but when the main body parts are wounded it usually results in an early death. Sorry for going off topic a bit here.)

I am still very interested in a photo and I've read lots of posts about the black death in mantises. Usually an eye turns black.


----------



## shorty (Jan 6, 2009)

My biggest S. lineola nymph, a L7 male, developed black spots all over it's thorax and abdomen before it's molt to L7. When it finished molting, the spots were gone. Glad it wasn't bacterial as he is my favorite mantis I own. I've never seen a male get so big so fast. He was bigger at L6 than my females are now at L6.


----------



## bradley7779 (Jan 6, 2009)

shorty said:


> My biggest S. lineola nymph, a L7 male, developed black spots all over it's thorax and abdomen before it's molt to L7. When it finished molting, the spots were gone. Glad it wasn't bacterial as he is my favorite mantis I own. I've never seen a male get so big so fast. He was bigger at L6 than my females are now at L6.


So do mantids have to have their last molt before they can lay ooths? ' banjo ' is as far as im aware a fully grown adult as she hasn't shed for a long time but she has laid 1 ooth so far? it would be great if she just molts one last time and gets rid of the black dots!

she also seems fine and is eating well so hopefully its not life threatening for her, fingers crossed! - ( im new to the mantid world so bear with me :blink:lol )

Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2009)

bradley said:


> So do mantids have to have their last molt before they can lay ooths? ' banjo ' is as far as im aware a fully grown adult as she hasn't shed for a long time but she has laid 1 ooth so far? it would be great if she just molts one last time and gets rid of the black dots! she also seems fine and is eating well so hopefully its not life threatening for her, fingers crossed! - ( im new to the mantid world so bear with me :blink:lol )
> 
> Thanks for all the advice everyone!


Yes. When a mantis molts for the last time that means it is an adult and will not grow anymore. Being an adult it can now mate and make ooths.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2009)

Peter said:


> (Katnapper- I believe the mantis may have received it during a molt. It was an open wound of some kind. It might have been misleading for me to refer to it as a puncture wound. She was actually mature when I received her, so I'm really only guessing. She could very well have had it prior to her last molt too. My only point was that a wounded mantis was able to scab over its wound and live a normal life. She mated and laid oothecae. I never thought she'd last. Most bugs can lose a leg or two or three, but when the main body parts are wounded it usually results in an early death. Sorry for going off topic a bit here.)I am still very interested in a photo and I've read lots of posts about the black death in mantises. Usually an eye turns black.


Sorry about the off topic question, Peter... but thank you very much for answering. I was just curious to know more about it!  

I'm also curious, and would like to know more about the black spots/ "black death." Pics would be great if anyone has them!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Sorry about the off topic question, Peter... but thank you very much for answering. I was just curious to know more about it!  I'm also curious, and would like to know more about the black spots/ "black death." Pics would be great if anyone has them!


warning: it aint a pretty sight....












http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12712

topic on another site

that enough?


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 6, 2009)

There are only a few things that I do if I see any black spots...reduce the humidity/misting of that mantis' enclosure, clean that enclosure, and feed a little honey.

Other than that, I believe there is little you can do. Odds are it won't make it, especially if it is multiple infections.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and link, Idolomantis.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2009)

The black spots I thought we were referring too are not the ones that rot the head off. These are just small black spots on the sides of the abdomen that seem to occur in old mantids.


----------



## bradley7779 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> The black spots I thought we were referring too are not the ones that rot the head off. These are just small black spots on the sides of the abdomen that seem to occur in old mantids.


yes rick there the ones i was talking about..


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> The black spots I thought we were referring too are not the ones that rot the head off. These are just small black spots on the sides of the abdomen that seem to occur in old mantids.


the rotting can start anywhere, but i know what you mean.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, I don't think those are spots to worry about...sounds just like old age.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Okay, I don't think those are spots to worry about...sounds just like old age.


As in... "age spots?" :huh: :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 7, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> As in... "age spots?" :huh: :lol:


 :lol:  I was gonna say....


----------

